

Comprehensive list of API's per market - pyderman

I was wondering if there is a list of all the popular API&#x27;s, be it free or paid, per market.<p>For example I&#x27;m currently working on a startup in the travel industry and would need an API to sync hotel names&#x2F;addresses and another one to sync flights.<p>Do you know about a collection of API&#x27;s somewhere?
======
picsoung
In addition to skram list of directories and search engines. Here are some
APIs in the travel/flight industry

[http://flightstats.com](http://flightstats.com)

[https://www.developer.aero/](https://www.developer.aero/)

[https://developer.concur.com/](https://developer.concur.com/)

[https://developer.travelport.com/](https://developer.travelport.com/)

[http://developer.ean.com/](http://developer.ean.com/) (expedia)

Hope it helps :)

~~~
pyderman
Thank you!

------
skram
There are many. Here's a starter list:

\- [http://programmableweb.com/](http://programmableweb.com/)

\- [http://apis.io/](http://apis.io/)

\- [http://mashape.com/](http://mashape.com/)

\- [http://api-portal.anypoint.mulesoft.com/apis/travel-local-
an...](http://api-portal.anypoint.mulesoft.com/apis/travel-local-and-
transportation)

~~~
pyderman
Thanks!

------
chishaku
[http://www.programmableweb.com](http://www.programmableweb.com)

